# Blutiger Anfänger will angeln



## DonVitoCorleone (4. Juni 2004)

Also, hi erstmal 

Ich und eine Kumpel wollen den Angelschein machen und, wer hätts gedacht ab und zu ein bischen angeln. #: 
Wir haben zwar beide schon mal wie warscheinlich fast jeder im Urlaub oder so mit ner süßen kleinen billig Angel ein wenig "gespielt" aber richtig Ahnung haben wir nicht.

Drum ein paar Fragen ... 
Also erstmal zum Angelschein etc. wobei ich mich da morgen sowieso mal im (Waffen-) Angel-Geschäfft umfragen will.
Ich komm aus Bayern (Allgäu), wie ist das den da genau, weil ich hab ja schon vieles über die Prüfung und den Lehrgang etc. gelesen, aber so richtig klar wars nie #4 ... 
Muss man einen lehrgang in bayern mitmachen? davon abgesehen lohnt sich das ?
Wieviel kostet das Alles im Einzelnen ? 
Sind diese Lehrgänge und Prüfungen immer oder nur ein paar mal im Jahr ?
Wie ist das mit den Tageskarten, brauche ich die Überall ? Oder gibts auch wehier wo ich keine brauch ??

Dann zum angeln an sich ... 

Wie gesagt, wir sind Anfänger und haben so gut wie keine Ahnung was die ganze Ausrüstung betrifft. Aber wir wollen eben auch keinen billig Ramsch kaufen.
Wir haben nicht vor, irgendwelche Hochsee Angeltouren zu machen (kommt vieleicht noch ) Halt eher so an Seeen hier in der Gegend, vieleicht auch an ein paar nette Flüße.
Was braucht man da ? Brauche ich gleich mehrere Ruten, oder reicht erstmal ne einigermaßen gute Allround Rute ?
Wie sind so Ebay Angebote wo alles in einem Verkauft wird (z.B. 100 Teile) ?
Da der preis ja eh immer ne rolle spielt, gibt es günstige Online Shops ? Oder is im Angelbereich Ebay noch zu gebrauchen ? Diese Angel z.B. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=59244&item=3679684442&rd=1 sieht für mich gut aus, ist sie's auch ?
N paar Tipps worauf man beim Ruten/Rollen kauf auchten sollte wären nett (mit ein paar Zahlen)

Viele Fragen, aber danke im Voraus !! #r #r 

Gruß , da don

€dit : da viel mir spontan nochmal was ein : Und zwar, kann mir mal wer so die Grundsetzlichen Angel methoden erklären ?? 
Wann Angle ich Boden, was muss ich dabei beachten etc. (aber nur das was ich oben genannten Gewässer auch brauche  .. nicht dass mein Kopf platzt)


----------



## arno (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Moin!
Und auch Willkommen im Board!!!
Schau mal morgen noch mal rein!
Dann ist bestimmt auch einer aus Deiner Gegend dabei und gibt Dir die passenden Tips!


----------



## bruexgen (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Hallo,
also ich denke, dass die Rute bei EBAY nicht das Ideale ist. Sie ist viel zu schwer. Ich hab mit einer Allround-Rute bis 60 Gr. WG angefangen. Allerdings halte ich es für besser, wenn Du dich beim Kauf einer Rute nach den Anforderungen richtest. Also erst mal schauen wo Du angeln willst. Außerdem halte ich diese absoluten Billigstangebote für nicht so toll, aber da kann man sicher geteilter Meinung sein. 
Viele Grüße
bruexgen


----------



## Florianangler (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Die Angel bei e-bay hat 180-200g Wurfgewicht, das ist für deine Zwecke zu viel...Ich würde mir erstmal zwei Ruten zulegen, eine mit ca 20-30g Wurfgewicht und eine mit 50-80g Wurfgewicht.Am Anfang würde ich auch keine nehmen, die 4,5m lang ist... so 3m sind besser.Die Sammelboxen mit 100 Teilen sind meistens auch schrott, weil man von dem ganzen Kram nur 10 Te3ile braucht und den Rest eigentlich nur rumliegen hat..ausserdem ist die Qualität meist mies wie bei den meisten Angeboten zum sofortkaufen.Viele Grüße und bald Petri Heil!!!


----------



## TomK (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Zum Angelschein:
Wie alt bist du? Einen Lehrgang benötigst du um an der Prüfung zum Fischereischein teilnehmen zu können. Ist Pflicht. Ab 16 Jahren kannst du dann mit bestandener Prüfung und Fischereischein alleine zum fischen gehen. Wenn du jünger bist, kannst du nur in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen, der einen Fischereischein hat, zum fischen gehen.
Die Prüfung kannst du erst ab 14 Jahren machen, es gibt allerdings auch sog. Jugendfischerreischeine. Mit denen kannst du auch in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen fischen gehen.
Hier kannst du das nochmal nachlesen: http://www.lfvbayern.de/Page/pages7.html Bei den Preisen nicht erschrecken, es ist auf Lebenszeit.
Tageskarten brauchst du fast immer. Angelgeschäfte geben sie meist aus.


----------



## chinook (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Ich kann keine Tips zum Angeln in Bayern geben.

 Aber ich kann Dir einen Tip geben, wie Du ohne ebay relativ guenstig an (meiner Meinung nach) _sehr_ gutes Material kommst. 

 Schau mal auf der Seite www.hobby-angler.de und nimm dort Kontakt zu dem Webmaster auf (Kontaktformular).  Schildere Ihm Deine Situation und er wird Dir gute Tips geben und fuer Dich ein "Anfaengerset" zusammenstellen.

 Ich habe das so gemacht und habe fuer mich und meinen Sohn zusammen eine komplette und gute Ausruestung bekommen. Damit kann ich auf alle heimischen Fische angeln und das Material macht Spass.

 Natuerlich habe ich dann im Laufe der Zeit noch weitere Sachen dazugekauft, das aber nur, weil ich Spass daran hatte. Gebraucht haette ich das nicht.

 Dazu bekommst Du jede Menge praktische Tips, gerade als Anfaenger wirst Du die gebrauchen koennen.

 Gruss


 -chinook


 PS: Per PM kannst Du gerne weiteres dazu von mir erfahren.


----------



## snofla (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

hi DVC #h 

zur frage eins gib ich dir mal ne empfehlung.ich würde den schein machen weil....

du dann lernst wie du dich in deinem land als angler zu verhalten hast was du darfst und was nicht

du so lernst wie ein fisch lebt,wo ein fisch lebt

du so lernst wie du einen fisch behandeln musst

du so lernst wie du einen fängst.

wenn du den kurs gemacht hast klärt sich deine zweite frage von fast ganz allein.

der rest der fehlt kommt mit der eigenen erfahrung von dir selbst und von anderen


ach ja und noch eins


 #v WELCOME ON BOARD #v 




snofla


----------



## bruexgen (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Als ich anfing, hab ich in einem Fließgewässer eine Grundmontage eingeworfen. 30 Gramm Sargblei auf der Hauptschnur, Wirbel, dann Wurmhaken mit Vorfach und leckeren Wurm drauf. Das hat fürs erste funtioniert. Mit dieser Rute konnte ich auch recht gut werfen (nicht die Rute sondern den Köder) und hab bereits kuze Zeit später mit einem kleinen Spinner, Größe 1, meinen ersten kleinen Hecht erwischt. Ich weiß noch, wie aufgeregt ich damals war. Ich würde auch nicht diese Sammeldinger bestellen, etwas mehr Geld für weniger Teile solltest Du trotzdem investieren. Deshalb würde ich folgendes kaufen.

1 - 2 Ruten mit unterschiedlichem Wg aber bis max. 80 Gramm aber aus Kohlefaser.
Verscheidene Grundbleie.
Verschiedene Schwimmer.
Zwei Rollen, eine mit 20er und eine mit 25er oder vielleicht 30er Schnur.
Gruß
Bruexgen


----------



## p_regius (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Ich fische selber noch nicht lange und kann Dir nur meine Einsteigererfahrungen mitteilen:

Wissen:
"Ich weiss dass ich nix weiss!" Wirst Du bald merken ... Wo gibts welche Fische, wie und wann fange ich die und will ich die überhaupt?
Tip: Such Dir erfahrene Angler welche Dich mitnehmen, Dir Ihre Erfahrung mitgeben und die Du mit Fragen löchern kannst.
Material:
Ich hab mir so 'ne richtig billiges Set (Rute+Rolle) zum Einstieg gekauft und erst später 'ne leichte Spinnrute. Das billige Teil benutz ich immer noch und da ich noch nicht viel zum Spinnen gekommen bin fang ich mit beiden Ruten etwa gleichviel. Die billige ist auch wegen dem höheren Wurfgewicht gut, kann man auch nen Futterkorb oder ein schwereres Grundblei ranhängen, die leichte/teure ist mir da zu schade.
Tip: Da Du wohl noch nicht weisst auf was Du vor allem fischst, ist so ein billiges Allroundset vielleicht nicht schlecht. (Bitte lyncht mich nicht #h )

Viel Spass & Petri Heil


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Also danke erstmal für eure Antworten .. 
Die Prüfungs Seite habe ich durch gelesen, aber naja, das würde für mich bedeuten erst nächsten März Prüfung und Angeln  ..
Aber egal, dann habe ich zumindest mit meine Lehre angefangen und habe genung Geld um den lehr gang sowieso die !!!300!!! €uro Fischereiabgaben bezahlen zu können !! (Eigentlich krass, dass ich so viel mehr zahlen muss, als "ältere" Angler, wobei die doch warscheinlich viel mehr rausziehen!)

Dann zur Ausrüstung .. also der Tipp von dem Hobby-Angler da ist glaub ganz gut .. 
Für mich sehen die angebote gut aus ! Wie ist z.b. dieses hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=59244&item=3674164977
oder dieses hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=59244&item=3663724137

Dann noch ein paar fragen : Was ist Spinnangeln, was ist Blinkerangeln, was ist Posenangeln und was ist Grundangeln ; und vorallem, was brauch ich dabei und wann ist was gut ! (Ich galube das sind erstmal so die "Standart" "Anfangstechniken" oder ?)

greeeez


----------



## bruexgen (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Vielleicht solltest Du, wie Arno und p regius schon sagten, jemanden in Deiner Nähe finden, der Dir etwas hilft. Gib doch mal Deine Ortschaft an und frag ob Dich Jemand mal mitnehmen kann und ob dieser Jemand Zeit hat, Dich beim Kauf zu begleiten bzw. zu beraten. 
Gruß 
bruexgen


----------



## aalkopf (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Blinkern uns Spinnen ist im Volksmund das selbe.
Ich würde dir aufjeden fall von einer Telerute abraten.
Kauf dir lieber eine Kohlefaserrute zum Stecken bei einem inet händer, nicht ebay. Bei ebay musst du dich echt auskennnen um nicht verarscht zu werden. Und dann kauf die eine Rolle mit guter schnuwickelung. Das gilt für beide ruten.
Ich würde mal so sagen mit 60€ für eine Rute+Rolle bekommst du schon was ordentliches was auch ein paar jahre hält.
mit dem 20€ ramsch hast du nur frust.
Ich hab ja auchmal angefangen und weiss wovon ich spreche. 
Ich habe 2 Karfenrute und eine Spinnrute.
Alle nicht gerade billig aber dafür machen sie spaß. Die Karpfenruten sind Andy little von DAM. Und ich hab die schon 6 jahre oder so.
Damit geh ich auch auf hecht und Zander.
Geht meiner meinung nach optimal, weil eine karpfenrute so ein starkes rückrat hat da kannst du die rolle auch schonmal mehr zudrehen.
Mit schwimmer angeln kannst du da aber praktisch nicht mit, außer halt auf hecht mit nem dicken köfi dran


----------



## AKor74 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Moin, ich habe mir als Anfang eine Angel (Teleskop, knapp 3m lang Wg bis 60g) gekauft, incl. Rolle 13,95 DM im Jahre 2001!!! Die hält heute noch und nehme ich für leichte Ziele oder mal im Forellenpuff (könnte ich auch mal wieder hin). Soanders habe ich noch eine gebraucht gekauft, Pilkrute 100-200g, große Rolle dran für 20€, das war im November 2002. Mit der Angel habe ich bisjetzt noch alles gefangen was ich wollte. Sicher kann man Ruten für zich Euronen ausgeben, das kommt aber von ganz alleine und zwar dann wenn du mehr oder anders fischen willst. Vor kurzem (w/ mehr und anders) habe ich mir bei eBay 2 Brandungsruten 420cm samt Rollen für insgesamt 60€ gekauft, damit habe ich auch schon größere Dorsche gelandet, kleinere und mittlere Platten sowie Krabben gefischt, also vollkommen ausreichend. Wenn wirklich mal etwas kaputt gehen sollte, dann kauf ich mir eben ein Teil nach, mit Sicherheit werde ich mir keine Ausrüstung jenseits von Gut und Böse kaufen.

In diesem Sinne, AKor


----------



## chinook (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*



			
				DonVitoCorleone schrieb:
			
		

> Also danke erstmal für eure Antworten ..
> 
> Dann zur Ausrüstung .. also der Tipp von dem Hobby-Angler da ist glaub ganz gut ..
> Für mich sehen die angebote gut aus ! Wie ist z.b. dieses hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=59244&item=3674164977
> ...


 Die Rollen in den Sets sind gut, ich habe die 2x gekauft und bin _sehr_ zufrieden. Die werden auch von verschiedenen "Markenherstellern" baugleich angeboten und kosten dann locker das 3-4 fache. Zu den Ruten kann ich nichts sagen, aber frag doch mal unter info@hobby-angler.de nach. Der Betreiber gibt gerne und gut Auskunft, er hilft auch bei sonstigen Fragen.

 Ob nun ebay ein guter Tip ist oder nicht weiss ich nicht zu sagen. Das wird wohl wie immer vom jeweiligen Haendler abhaengen, und in diesem Fall haette ich da erheblich weniger Probleme mit als mit irgendeinem Haendler vor Ort.

 Und die Angebote sind wirklich guenstig ...

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Hallo Don Vito,
Da Du ja wirklich "blutiger" anfänger bist, ist die Beste Maßnahme wie schon öfters vorgeschlagen ein Kollege in Deiner Nähe der Dich mal mitnimmt, ich würde das gerne machen aber Wir wohnen etwas weit auseinander... vielleicht findet sich ja ein Boardie hier in Deiner Nähe der Dich mal mitnimmt!? Frag Doch mal im "Mitangerforum" hier im Board, wäre eine Idee, oder?

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir auch ein gutes Buch in Sachen angeln zulegen, es gibt da diverse z.B. von der Zeitschrift  Blinker oder Fisch und Fang, Rute und Rolle etc.

Meine Anfängerlektüre war "Das Große ABC des Fischens" von Colin Willock... Anscheind gibts das aber nicht mehr  vielleicht findet man es ja noch bei ebay...??

Meiner Meinung nach euin echt gutes Buch, welches mir sehrviel geholfen hat!!

Du kannst ja mal hier oder hier gucken, die haben jeweils ein onlineshop mit ihren Büchern und Sonderheften...

Aber bedenke, daß DIr ein Buch oder ähnliches NIEMALS die Erfahrungen und Tricks eines Angelkollegen ersetzen kann, das wäre immernoch die beste Lösung!!

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und vor allem keinen (oder zumindest wenig) Anfängerfrust, der kann es einem nämlich verleiden... Halte Durch und Dir wird so manch wunderschöne Stunde am Wasser geschenkt werden, jede Strapaze ist es wert!!  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Ich denke mal, für den DonVito in seiner jetzigen "Ausbaustufe" als Angler kann auch mit (wohlgemerkt guten!!) Teleruten seine Fische fangen, mal beim Händler nach Vorjahresmodellen fragen z.B. Für die ganze Ansitzangelei gehen durchaus auch Teleruten, beim Spinnfischen würde ich allerdings auch dringend abraten und zur Steckrtute greifen.

Gute Teleruten sind z.B. die Balzer IM8 oder IM10 und auch die Diabolo Tele sind keine "Stöcke" mehr heutzutage, jeder so wie es am Besten gefällt und Teleruten haben einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Den Transport!!! DonVito wird um eine Gute Fachberatung nicht drumrumkommen, das kann amn keinem Ersparen, wobei die Fachberatung auch durch einen erfahrenen Angelkollegen erfolgen kann!!!


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

DAnke erstmal wieder für alle Tipps ..
ICh selber kenn ja leider keinen guten Angler, aber ich werde mal im Forum nachfragen (ps.: bin aus kempten allgäu)

Ach könnt ihr mir bitte noch die Frage von meinem Letzten Beitrag beantworten :
_________
Dann noch ein paar fragen : Was ist Spinnangeln, was ist Blinkerangeln, was ist Posenangeln und was ist Grundangeln ; und vorallem, was brauch ich dabei und wann ist was gut ! (Ich galube das sind erstmal so die "Standart" "Anfangstechniken" oder ?)
_________

Danke , das verwirrt nämlich erstmal alles etwas ^^


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Spinnfischen und blinkern ist dasselbe, der Blinker (Kunstköder) ist ein Köder mit dem man Spinnfischen geht... Es gibt noch außer dem Blinker noch Spinner, Wobbler, Gummiköder (Twister, Shads usw.) Anfängern rate ich persönlich zuerst den Blinker zu nutzen, man kann damit alle heimischen Raubfische fangen und die Köder sind auch im Gegensatz zu Wobblern nicht so kostenintensiv...

Posenangeln ist Ansitzangeln mit einem Schwimmer (Pose) als Bißanzeiger, es werden Naturköder benutzt wie Würner, Maden, Mais oder Teig z.B., mit der Posenangel kann man den Köder in verschiedenen Wassertiefen anbieten oder ihn auch auf Grund legen und den Schimmer nur als Bißanzeiger nutzen wärend er bei im Mittelwasser angebotenen Ködern diesen auch gleichzeitig auf der entsprechenden Wassertiefe hält!

Grundangeln ohne Pose gibts auch noch, funktioniert dann wie Grundangeln mit Pose nur eben ohne derselben...


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

aha .. danke , macht gleich viel schlauer ^^


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Dafür sind wir hier im Anglerboard


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Also ich habe so angefangen: Ich habe mir als erstes eine Stippe zum leichten Anfang gekauft. Natürlich mit Montage. Nach einer Weile hatte ich keine Lust mehr nur Rotfedern und Plötzen zu fangen. Dann haben ich und mein Vater uns eine Grundrute mit dem Wurfgewicht 30-60gr gekauft. Die Rolle hatte eine Schnurfassung von 150m 0,28er monofile Angelschnur. Wir nahmen Mais als Köder. Und wir haben Brassen gefangen. Dann habe ich mir eine eigene gekauft( ein bisschen schwerer). Und auf Karpfen geangelt. Dann fing ich bald meinen ersten Karpfen...

Zu deinen Fragen: Grundangeln ist angeln auf Grund mit dem Futterkorb oder einem Blei. Posenangeln ist angeln mit der Pose in allen möglichen Tiefen und allen möglichen Ködern. Blinkern ist eine Methode bei der man den Köder( Köderfisch, Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner) auswirft und in verschiedener Geschwindigkeit und kurzen aussetzern( nur etwa 1- 2 Sekunden) einholt. Bei dieser Methode werden Raubfische wie: Hecht,Zander,Barsch usw gefangen.
Grundangeln: Normalerweise Karpfen, Brassen, Aale, Zander, Plötzen,Döbel,Barben,Welse,Schleien
Stippen: Plötzen, Rotfedern, Brassen ich manchmal auch Schleien
Posenangeln: Alle Fische

Ködertabelle:  

Mais: Plötzen, Rotfedern, Karpfen, Brassen, Güster, Barbe, Schleie


Blinker: Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Forelle, Wels

Teig: siehe Mais

Würmer: siehe Teig und Forelle, Barsch , Wels,Döbel,Aale ,Schleie manchmal Hecht u. Zander

Brot :Alle Friedfische

Köderfisch: Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Döbel, Forelle, Aale, Wels


Gruß Karpfenchamp


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

hmm , danke, guter überblick über die Köder


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Mal ne Frage , was sagt Ihr zu dieser Combo 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=59244&item=3680555073

also Allround Angel zum Anfangen ?


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Ach noch ne Frage,

Ausser Rute&Rolle, was braucht man den am Anfang noch so ?
Also was ist wichtig und was braucht man Anfangs gar nicht ??
Und bei Haken , Bleien , Posen etc. auch Größen plz !

THX im Vorraus


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

*schieb*

sry, aber bitte helft mir falls es geht noch heute, in betreff auf die AngelCombo!
Mein Kumpel hat nächste Woche geburtstag und das soll ein kleiner Vorgeschmack sein, falls sie a bisle was taugt!

greez


----------



## bruexgen (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Hi,
ich halte von der angebotenen Rute nicht viel. Sicherlich wirst Du damit angeln können, aber meiner Meinung nach solltest Du schon ein wenig mehr investieren. Du brauchst noch verschiedene Grundbleie ich denke 10 - 40 Gramm vielleicht von jedem zwei, verschiedene Posen, solltest Du in einem Fluss angeln wollen, würde ich die erst mal weglassen, ansonsten je leichter desto besser, kommt darauf an, wie weit Du werfen willst. Noch ein paar Spinner der Größen 0 - 1, vielleicht erst mal von jeder Größe 3. Dann brauchst Du noch ein Döschen Spaltblei für Pose und auch für den Spinner (40 cm for dem Spinner ein Schrot), außerdem noch ein paar Wirbel. 
Ich denke, dass reicht fürs Erste. Versuchs mal, wird schon klappen.
Gruß
Bruexgen


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*



			
				bruexgen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich halte von der angebotenen Rute nicht viel. Sicherlich wirst Du damit angeln können, aber meiner Meinung nach solltest Du schon ein wenig mehr investieren.


Und warum, wenn ich Fragen darf ?? Ich kenn mich ja net aus und drum interesiert es mich auch wo der Haken henkt  !


----------



## bruexgen (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Man kann nicht viel sehen, das Wurfgewicht ist schon o. k., allerdings bevorzuge ich Kohlefaserruten. Die Rolle scheint auch recht billig zu sein. Den Unterscheid wirst Du evtl. erst dann merken, wenn Du mal mit einer hochwertigeren Rute/Rolle geangelt hast und vielleicht mal einen größeren Eimer drillen durftest. Außerdem halte ich persönlich (wahrscheinlich auch Geschmacksache) eine länger geteilte Rute für "gefühlechter". Aber zum Anfangen ist das vieleicht gut, damit Du die generellen Dinge lernst und solltest Du keinen Spaß daran haben, hällt sich der Verlust in Grenzen. 

Noch was, ich angle am liebsten mit Steckruten.

Bruexgen


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Naja, das Sie für euch nix ist ist mir auch klar !  
Und auf 1,50 m Fischle will ich auch net gehn !!


----------



## rainerle (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

also für nen Anfänger halte ne reine Kohlefaser für nicht optimal. Mal nicht aufgepasst und das Ding hat nen Knacks. Deshalb würde ich Dir 2 Ruten mit Mix (Glas & Kohle) empfehlen. Eine mit bis zu 40 gr und max 3 m und eine mit bis zu 80 gr und max. 3 m. Die eigenen sich sowohl an Flüsschen als auch am See und zu Friedfisch wie auch auf Hecht.


----------



## bruexgen (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Ja, ist schon richtig. Man sollte halt das persönliche Preis.- Leistungsverhältnis kennen. Allerdings bringt es nichts, wenn man Dinge kauft, die einfach qualitativ schlecht sind(oft die Billigangebote). Dann hat man nichts gespart und außer Spesen nichts gewesen. 
Gruß
bruexgen


----------



## Fangnix (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Hi Don Vito,

du benötigst zum Anfang ein gutes Sortiment an Kleinkrams. Es sollte Weißfischvorfächer ( Ich denke, die wirst du erstmal "beanglen") mit Hakengrößen um 10-16 und nicht zu dünner Schnur (0.15-0.12) beinhalten. Auserdem versch. Posen mit Tragkraft um die 2gr. und Schrotbleie von 0.2 bis 2 gr.. Auserdem ist ein Lotblei nicht schlecht.

Fürs angeln auf Barsch und Forelle mit Wurm Haken Gr. 6-10 und Laufposen, je nach dem, wie weit du werfen musst, mit Tragkraft von 4 bis 10 gr.

Es gilt, für Seen schlanke-, für Flüsse bauchigere (je nach Stömung) Posen verwenden.

Ich verbleie meine Posen je nach Ködergewicht 0.2 (Maden ect.) und bis zu 1 Gr. (Tauwurm), damit die Fische beim Biss kein Gegendruck spüren. Es ist aber, wie so vieles beim Angeln, Erfahrungssache.


Fürs Grundangeln habe ich Ledger booms (Plastikröhrchen mit Karabiner zum einhängen des Bleies) und ein Brirnenbleisortiment von 15-60 Gr.
Al Bissanzeiger benutze ich einfache Aalglocken.

Ich hoffe, das reicht fürs erste 

Fangnix


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Jo, dankeschön, das bringt mich auf jedenfall weiter !


----------



## Fangnix (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger will angeln*

Uuupsss, da ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen.

Ich meine natürlich nicht, dass ich Posen mit (nur) 0,2 bis 1 Gr. verbleie, sondern sie mit einem Gewicht von 0,2 - 1 Gr. *unter *der Tragkraft der Pose versehe.


----------

